# Sport suspension?



## filteq (May 29, 2011)

If I can make up my damn mind we are going to end up ordering a d soon. We went and drove them again yesterday and compared the d to the 335 with xdrive and m-sport. The d we drove was a non-sport version. 

I will not order a non-sport d due to the huge upgrade in the seats on the sports package. The only thing that I'm worried about is the sport suspension on the roads around here. The xdrive suspension was absolutely perfect, while the standard d suspension was too soft and bouncy/floaty in comparison (even my wife noticed that). The salesman said that the ride on the sport and xdrive were similar as the spring stiffness is the same, but I really don't trust salesman!

There are no cars in the area with the true sports suspension as everything around here is xdrive. A comparison for me is pretty much impossible. Does anyone on here have any advice? I hate to order it site unseen and be unhappy with the ride quality, etc.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

filteq said:


> If I can make up my damn mind we are going to end up ordering a d soon. We went and drove them again yesterday and compared the d to the 335 with xdrive and m-sport. The d we drove was a non-sport version.
> 
> I will not order a non-sport d due to the huge upgrade in the seats on the sports package. The only thing that I'm worried about is the sport suspension on the roads around here. The xdrive suspension was absolutely perfect, while the standard d suspension was too soft and bouncy/floaty in comparison (even my wife noticed that). The salesman said that the ride on the sport and xdrive were similar as the spring stiffness is the same, but I really don't trust salesman!
> 
> ...


There is a difference in ride between the Sport and non-Sport d cars (different springs and shocks). You should drive a Sport package equipped 335i to get a sense of the difference. The xi edition cars with Sport package do not have the different spring & shocks due to the slight lowering that occurs with the Sport package springs. If the ride harshness of the Sport package is objectionable, it can be significantly reduced by swapping out the factory shocks for a set of Koni FSDs. In fact, with the FSDs installed, the car rides better than it does with the Premium package alone (no Sport package). 335d with Sport package + FSDs = best possible ride and handling combination short of going active suspension (electronic damper control).


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

One thing is certain. The sport suspension will certainly be tighter than the xi. Personally I would have never characterized the non-sp suspension on the d as "soft or bouncy/floaty". Are you sure the difference was not just due to the seats in the m-sport hugging you tighter? Otherwise the xi and non-sp d should have a really similar feel.

One thing to think about is that the sport suspension on the non-xi cars sits lower. If you get a lot of snow where you are (most likely in Maine), the extra ground clearance in winter could be valuable.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

3ismagic# said:


> One thing is certain. The sport suspension will certainly be tighter than the xi. Personally I would have never characterized the non-sp suspension on the d as "soft or bouncy/floaty". Are you sure the difference was not just due to the seats in the m-sport hugging you tighter? Otherwise the xi and non-sp d should have a really similar feel.
> 
> *One thing to think about is that the sport suspension on the non-xi cars sits lower. If you get a lot of snow where you are (most likely in Maine), the extra ground clearance in winter could be valuable.*


Meh. There is maybe 1/2 inch less clearance with the Sport package. Is 1/2 inch going to make a difference? I don't drive in snow, but it would seem that 1/2 inch would not be that much of an issue. Snow tires would probably be more of an issue than the 1/2 inch of additional clearance. But as I said, I don't drive in snow.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> There is a difference in ride between the Sport and non-Sport d cars (different springs and shocks). You should drive a Sport package equipped 335i to get a sense of the difference. The xi edition cars with Sport package do not have the different spring & shocks due to the slight lowering that occurs with the Sport package springs. If the ride harshness of the Sport package is objectionable, it can be significantly reduced by swapping out the factory shocks for a set of Koni FSDs. In fact, with the FSDs installed, the car rides better than it does with the Premium package alone (no Sport package). 335d with Sport package + FSDs = best possible ride and handling combination short of going active suspension (electronic damper control).


Another option and perhaps cheaper would be to change out the tires. But I have no clue what FSDs cost or what it costs to put on. But have noticed people saying getting off the RFTs helps ride quality a good bit.

Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

3ismagic# said:


> One thing is certain. The sport suspension will certainly be tighter than the xi. Personally I would have never characterized the non-sp suspension on the d as "soft or bouncy/floaty". Are you sure the difference was not just due to the seats in the m-sport hugging you tighter? Otherwise the xi and non-sp d should have a really similar feel.


I too would not classify the non sport d that way. I have though never driven a sport packaged BMW to compare to. I would classify a non sport 328i as soft and guessing it is the wheel/tire difference that causes the feeling for me.

Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

I've driven a Sport D through two Canadian winters (as far north as North Bay and Timmins) and had no issues with clearance. Even though the Sports and X's have similar spring rates, the X's have physically longer travel, so there is slightly more roll than on a non-X sports (i or d). From the driving I've done in winter and with the D's characteristics, I would easily forego the X to get the D.

Regards
D.


----------



## filteq (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the insight guys. I think I'll be happy with the Sport suspension. When I drove the x it just felt much more planted and taught than the standard d. It sounds like the sport is a shorter version of the x. That should work fine.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Another option and perhaps cheaper would be to change out the tires. But I have no clue what FSDs cost or what it costs to put on. But have noticed people saying getting off the RFTs helps ride quality a good bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Nano


When I had the FSDs installed on my d, they were going for $625 shipped to the suspension shop. Labor was $350 which included an alignment. Lets say $1,000 to keep the math simple. Swapping out RFTs for Michelin PS2 non-RFTs costs $975 delivered to the same shop from Tirerack. Add in $35/corner for mounting and balancing, and a tire swap is more expensive than the shocks. The tire cost can be cut some by using a different tire manufacturer, so it kind of depends on what the owner wants to accomplish. Personally, if ride harshness is the issue, you are probably going to have to go with different shocks plus non-RFTs. Worst case, moving to 17 inch wheels and tires + FSDs will give you the best possible ride, while reducing the risk of damage to the wheels + tires from road debris.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

FSDs are a lot cheaper than I was figuring. You though seem to be ignoring that a lot of tire places will give you a credit for good tires. Perhaps not substantial, I never have done it before to know. I do know the person I bought my old Saleen from did just that. Plus one eventually has to buy tires, a lot of people do not keep new cars long enough to go replacing absorbers. 

Not dismissing the idea at all though. Matter fact for that price it really would seem hard to pass up if any concerns in the suspension department existed. 


Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> FSDs are a lot cheaper than I was figuring. *You though seem to be ignoring that a lot of tire places will give you a credit for good tires*. Perhaps not substantial, I never have done it before to know. I do know the person I bought my old Saleen from did just that. Plus one eventually has to buy tires, a lot of people do not keep new cars long enough to go replacing absorbers.
> 
> Not dismissing the idea at all though. Matter fact for that price it really would seem hard to pass up if any concerns in the suspension department existed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Nano


Getting a credit for the tires is kind of a hit-or-miss proposition. If the tire shop can quickly flip the tires (as in another customer came in asking for a set of the same size and brand), they will give a credit. If no quick flip opportunity, generally no credit. But that may just be the S.F. Bay Area, where the cost of doing business is higher than many other places.

The way I look at the issue of suspension versus tire investment is that I want to have the best possible enjoyment of the car. I have prior experience with FSDs (my 2005 MINI Cooper S, which without 16 inch non-RFTs plus FSDs, was basically not tolerable from a ride harshness perspective). The prior experience has made me a convert - if FSDs are available for a car I am purchasing, that is one of the first things that get installed on the car. Since I had a set of aftermarket 17 inch wheels (HRE) and Michelin PS2s left over from the ex-E93, everything (FSDs + 17 inch wheels and Michelin PS2s) fell into place for the d.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Down here it is really easy to get a good deal on the factory wheels and/or tires. Or so a parts counter guy told me for one particular shop. My Saleen example was out in LA and maybe it was a fluke deal because the trade in tires were OLD. 

I used to always run Konis on all my cars but have no experience with the FSD. 


Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Down here it is really easy to get a good deal on the factory wheels and/or tires. Or so a parts counter guy told me for one particular shop. My Saleen example was out in LA and maybe it was a fluke deal because the trade in tires were OLD.
> 
> *I used to always run Konis on all my cars but have no experience with the FSD.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad Nano


The way I would characterize the FSDs is that the FSDs provide the ride comfort of Koni Sports (Yellow adjustable) set on comfort for straight-ahead driving, while in the turns, the ride is comparable to the Koni Sports set on firm so there is no floating or 'boatiness' of the car/suspension in the turn.


----------

